# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  water retention

## Schmidty

a few days before my show i was 194lbs, day of i was 201lbs because i was holding a little water. I went on a fast food binge the nite of and day after my show. By the following monday i had managed to get back up to225lbs, i felt so bloated i couldnt end down all the way because my stomach was so full of water, my body had become so full of water all of my joints hurt when i would get a pump at work or the gym. Since then my weight had gone back down to 214lbs after 2 weeks and quickly climbing almost dailyi am again 225lbs. Right after my show i went back to a cruise dose of 100mg of test e every week and im using 10mg of exemestan a day. I want to stay "off" a full 8-12weeks. My diet is very very strict! i dont weight my foods like i did for my show but i figure im bulking and dont need to keep track of it quite as much. but i eat all the same things i was to get ready for my show just more of it. I dont really keep track of sodium I dont understand why im gaining so much weight! I switched my training program from 5 days a week and it was all based on pure volume, now im doing a 4 day program based on the HIT, still doing cardio atleast small amounts almost every day. I feel stronger then i have ever been and im loving the progress. Im off gear right now though so i know its not all muscle iv gained. Is this all fluid retention because i dehydrated for my show? Can i get fat from eating to much clean food? Ill try and take a pic of myself or have my gf take sum tomorrow of me.

----------


## Schmidty

Is it all in my head or am getting fat?!?!?

----------


## Schmidty

sumbody tell my why im a fat ass!!! i started using ghrp again and im hoping it helps because i cant stand this.

----------


## wmaousley

Its in your head from what I can see. Your BF% looks great.

----------


## hankdiesel

You just feel fat. Other people can't see what you feel........get it?

----------


## ironbeck

I know this is a hard thing to do, but take a short break from the obcessive compulsive part of the looks factor, and find a place(geographically) to appreciate nature,(maybe ocean) and find some peace and tranquility in the connection between you and the earth. It sounds like some straight up hippie sh it, but.......its about rebalancing your mind....oh by the way your not a fat cow dude.

----------


## Coolhand5599

You sound like my wife  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonaparte

When I start feeling small, fat or whatever (and can't do anything about it at the time), I just make a point to keep a shirt on and not look at myself in the mirror.

Staring at yourself in the mirror when you're feeling unattractive is the worst thing for your sanity.

----------


## ironbeck

lol now he is small, fat and ugly...Bonaparte your not helping

----------


## Schmidty

i started my ghrp again. My justification for it is that it isnt a steroid so my cholesterol liver and everything has a chance to recover. I know i sound like a girl but this has been a mental roller coaster. I dont want to get over 10% body fat but i still want to bulk up and it sucks when your eating clean abd getting stronger but all i see and feel is myself getting fatter. Since i got back on ghrp i feel a lot better though

----------

